

Entrepreneur or Unemployed? - lbr
http://www.teamsters952.org/Entrepreneurs_Actually_the_Unemployed_-_N.PDF

======
k__
"most of the growth in startups was propelled by 35- to 44-year-olds, followed
by people 55 to 64."

Well, since those people need money too, and the industry is hesitant to hire
them, what else should have happened?

